# XDM9 Trigger job



## PeteG (Feb 5, 2009)

I’ve put about 400 rds thru my XD9M and I’m very happy with it the only problem I have is the trigger pull. I took my Sig 220 9mm (BDA) and the XDM to the range and I can still make one big hole at 25ft with the Sig but not with the XDM, I’m for sure it’s the trigger pull but don’t get me wrong the XDM shoots very good 3”-3.5”@25ft.

Do I need to put more rds thru it, I’ve tried three different 115gr ammo. 
I think a good trigger job would greatly impove accuracy.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Best bet is to wait. All a trigger job does is save time. There's parts to polish and that will make things a little easier but with a weapon like the XD I find it a little better to just keep shooting it and practice with it when you're not. Some snap caps and time will do a lot more good than anything. find a fixed point on a wall or something and practice working the trigger with a snap cap in there. The XD trigger is not bad at all for the type of weapon it is. It just takes a little getting used to. 

Nothing can replace practice time.


----------



## PeteG (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried Powder River Precision trigger kit for the XDM.

Thinking of getting the kit and the DVD from them.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

general rule of thumb is don't change anything on a new gun until at least 800-100 rounds down the pipe (maybe 500 w/ dry fire/hand cycling) and all the parts are worn in.


----------

